# Red Beans & Rice Recipe



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2005)

I love Red Beans & Rice but I've only had the prepackaged kind.  I'd like to try my hand at making it from scratch sometime.  Does anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## Raine (Feb 18, 2005)

Cajun Red Beans And Rice 


3 onions; diced 
4 bell pepper; diced 
1 stalk celery; diced 
6 jalapeno; minced 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon white pepper 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon paprika 
1 tablespoon granulated garlic 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon cumin; roasted and ground 
1/2 teaspoon thyme 
1/2 teaspoon oregano 
2 bay leaves 
1/2 cube margarine 
6 quarts red beans 
12 quarts vegetable broth 
2 quarts brown rice 
5 dashes Tabasco sauce 
to taste salt 

Mix together all the spices except the salt. Saut頴he onions, bell pepper, celery, and garlic until translucent. Over medium high heat add the spice mixture and 1/2 a cube of margarine. Saut頡nd stir about 5 to 7 minutes scraping all the good stuff that is sticking to the bottom of the pan. Add the beans, veggie broth and Tabasco sauce and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer. After about an hour, add the rice and continue cooking until the beans are done, about an hour longer. Add water as needed. Adjust salt and serve. 
Yield: 32 servings


----------



## nicole (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks to popeyes resturant, VERY VERY good

2 (15oz.) cans red kidney beans 

   1 1/2 tsp.white pepper 

   1/4 tsp/ each paprika, garlic powder 

   4 tbl. (1/2 stick) butter, cut into pieces 

   Cooked rice, about 4 cups cooked

 Pour beans with liquid into large saucepan. 

  Place over medium heat. 

Add pepper, paprika, garlic powder and butter.

  Bring beans to a boil, and use a fork to mash some beans against side of pan.

  Stir mixture constantly for 15 minutes until beans will have consistency of refried

   beans(smooth and creamy

   with some whole beans intact.) 

  To serve, pour 1/2 cup beans into a bowl, top with 1/2 cup rice.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!  Are these TNT recipes?


----------



## nicole (Feb 18, 2005)

sizzlin, this has a little spice to it but, not mush. I think it is very good I love popeyes food. If you try it let me know what you think.


----------



## Raine (Feb 18, 2005)

Not the recipe we normally use (cookbook at home) but it is from one of my bbq buddies.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's the one I have.  It's out of Paul Prudhomme's "Louisiana Kitchen"

Red Beans and Rice with Ham Hocks and Andouille Sausage
Yields:  6 servings

1 # dry red kidney beans
water to cover the beans
6 large ham hocks (3 ½ - 4 #)
16 c water, in all
2 ½ c finely chopped celery
2 c finely chopped onions
2 c finely chopped green bell peppers
For the seasoning mix:
5 bay leaves
2 t white pepper
2 t thyme
1 ½ t oregano
1 t cayenne
½ t black pepper
1 T Tabasco
1 # andouille sausage (or kielbasa), cut diagonally into ¼ # slices
4 ½ c cooked rice

	Cover the beans with water 2” over the top of the beans.  Let stand overnight.  Drain just before cooking.  Place the ham hocks, 10 c of water, the celery, onions, bell peppers, bay leaves, and seasonings in a 5 ½ qt soup pot, stir well.  Cover and bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer until meat if fork tender, about an hour, stirring occasionally.  Remove ham hocks from the pan and set aside.  Add the drained beans and 4 c of water, bring to a boil, and simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Add the remaining 2 c of water and simmer 30 minutes, stirring often.  Stir in the andouille and continue simmering until the beans start breaking up, about 35 minutes, scraping pan bottom fairly often.  Add the ham hocks and simmer another 10 minutes.  To serve, mound some rice on a shallow bowl.  Place a ham hock and a couple pieces of andouille in the bowl, and surround with beans.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is the crockpot version from Mable Hoffman's cookbook, "Crockery Cookery."  My family loves this recipe.  

Red Beans and Rice

1 lb. smoked Polish sausage, cut into ½ slices
2 (15 oz.) cans of small red beans
1 green or yellow bell pepper, chopped
1 jalapeno chile, seeded and finely chopped
1 (15 oz.) can peeled diced tomatoes in juice
1 small red onion, chopped
Cooked rice

In slow cooker, combine sausage beans, bell pepper, chopped jalapeno chile, tomatoes, and onion.  Cover and cook on low 5 ½ - 6 hours. Meanwhile, when near done cook rice. Spoon cooked rice into individual bowls or large serving dish.  Top with bean mixture. 

Makes 4-6 servings.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 19, 2005)

They sound delicious..........thanks everyone!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 19, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Here is the crockpot version from Mable Hoffman's cookbook, "Crockery Cookery."  My family loves this recipe.



Hey, I have that same cookbook!  I've only made a few things out of it, though.  I'm not big on using a crockpot to cook with.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 19, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> SierraCook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this cookbook and I use my crockpot all the time.  It is great to have dinner mostly done when I come home from work.  Try the Flank Steak in Mushroom Wine Sauce or the Swedish Cabbage Rolls.  Yummy!!


----------



## reamy (Aug 15, 2012)

red beans and rice the quick method
 1 can of red kidney (optional)
 1 can of refried beans
 1/3 cup of water
 1 bag or success boil in bag rice
 1 salt shaker (optional)
 1 pepper shaker (optional)

 boil the rice as directed on the package
 warm (do not boil) the refried beans over slow heat adding small amounts of water or juice from the kidney beans to thin out to desired consistency , salt and pepper to taste 
serve: rice over beans
note: soy sauce also adds additional flavor use lightly to taste
the kidney beans can be added to make it fuller but they tend to change the flavor i recommend using a test bowl to taste the mix 
 cook time : maybe 10 min`s to 15 min`s, longer if you use regular rice.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy Zombie Thread!!  7 year bump, wow.

Welcome to DC


----------



## CraigC (Aug 16, 2012)

reamy said:


> red beans and rice the quick method
> 1 can of red kidney (optional)
> 1 can of refried beans
> 1/3 cup of water
> ...


 
What flavor? No andouille, no trinity and no cajun/creole spices and you use boil in bag rice. Sorry, but that has no resemblance to any red beans and rice any cajun or creole would make.


----------



## reamy (Aug 16, 2012)

CraigC said:


> What flavor? No andouille, no trinity and no cajun/creole spices and you use boil in bag rice. Sorry, but that has no resemblance to any red beans and rice any cajun or creole would make.


  never the less, it`s good just top off with hot sauce, i have alot of fun with my taste testing unmarked containers with bought and made food my guest are not chefs but they know what they like, and i just can`t stand to pay $2.00 for a single side serving now if could only find a great recipe for crispy i mean extra crispy chicken (fried)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 16, 2012)

One word of warning: None of these recipes will be anywhere near what you get out of a Zatarains box. The Zatarain's red beans and rice, although good in it's own rite, is absolutely nothing like REAL N'Olins red beans and rice.


----------



## reamy (Aug 16, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> One word of warning: None of these recipes will be anywhere near what you get out of a Zatarains box. The Zatarain's red beans and rice, although good in it's own rite, is absolutely nothing like REAL N'Olins red beans and rice.


zatarains and glory can are o,k, but the rice is often over or undercooked, my family is from batown-roudge and know cooking however in chicago (southside)
quick and tasty dishes that can be cooked at home and compared to the fast food joints that will feed more than 2 heads on a low budget with the same satisfaction works well , however i ask that you buy a serving from popeye`s and compare my recipe ? and keep in mind cost,time and taste. i have other copycat recipes for the fast food sides , but these are just simple quick tasty fast food items.that act be prepared for 1 or 2 people or more from the cupboard, AND YES MY GRANNY DID SMOKE CRAWDADS


----------



## letscook (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a desperation red beans and rice. I love red & rice. But I am the only one in the house that eat it. 
I always have cooked rice on hand in the fridge. so when I get the
urge for it, I go to Wendy's buy a small container of thier chile, bring it home, add in lil spice,  and pour it over the rice - Takes care of the urge.  Like I said desperation!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 17, 2012)

There isn't any comparison to the crap served at junkfood/fastfood places and homemade food. Why anyone would want to emulate it is strange to me.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

I might be on the wrong side of the stream from y'all, but IMHO Zatarain's has too much salt and it seems to me they use the very same seasoning in all their products.
Here is the recipe we use.
*[FONT=&quot]Red Beans and Rice[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 pound dried red beans, rinsed and sorted over[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 tablespoons bacon grease[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/4 cup chopped country ham[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 1/2 cups chopped yellow onions[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3/4 cup chopped celery[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3/4 cup chopped green bell peppers[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 teaspoon salt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Pinch, or more if you like, cayenne[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 bay leaves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 teaspoons fresh thyme[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 pound smoked sausage, if you can find Andouille use it, split in half lengthwise and cut into 1-2 inch pieces[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 pound smoked ham hocks[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3  cloves chopped garlic[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10 cups chicken stock, or water[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 cups cooked white rice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/4 cup chopped green onions, garnish[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Place the beans in a large bowl or pot and cover with water by 2 inches. Let soak for 8 hours or overnight. Drain and set aside.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In a large pot, heat the bacon grease over medium-high heat. Add the ham and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add the onions, celery and bell peppers to the grease in the pot. Season with the salt, pepper, and cayenne, and cook, stirring, until the vegetables are soft, about 4 minutes. Add the bay leaves, parsley, thyme, sausage, and ham hocks, and cook, stirring, to brown the sausage and ham hocks, about 4 minutes. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute. Add the beans and stock or water, stir well, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer, uncovered, stirring occasionally, until the beans are tender and starting to thicken, about 2 hours. (Should the beans become too thick and dry, add more water, about 1/4 cup at a time.)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Remove from the heat and with the back of a heavy spoon, mash about 1/4 of the beans against the side of the pot. Continue to cook until the beans are tender and creamy, 15 to 20 minutes. Remove from the heat and remove the bay leaves.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Serve over rice and garnish with green onions[/FONT]


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 17, 2012)

Hoot, that's very close to the same recipe I use. I love red beans & rice. And while I know it would probably be considered sacrilege in New Orleans, I like them with a little grated cheddar over the top.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Steve, I don't recall the origin of that particular recipe. But we like it. And as far as sacrilege goes, I don't mind bein' called sacrilegious a bit.


----------



## reamy (Aug 17, 2012)

CraigC said:


> There isn't any comparison to the crap served at junkfood/fastfood places and homemade food. Why anyone would want to emulate it is strange to me.


Time , not many people have the time to throwdown, in my house it has to planned , just like what to do with the leftover rice from the chinese spot


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Classic Spanish Pastoral Red Beans From Navarra*

 Buon Giorno, Good Morning, 

Firstly, Welcome Aboard ... 

Here is a classic Spanish recipe for red beans from the Basque Country Province of Navarra, where the Pyrenees divide Spain from France ... This recipe is a staple in the Northern Iberian Peninsula, where winters are continental in climate, long, wet and grey ... This dish hails from the Pastoral Culture in this region. 

This recipe is one of our favorite red bean dishes ... 

Classic Spanish Pastoral Red Beans From Navarra 

500 grams of Red Beans ( Alubias from Tolosa, Navarra if possible ) soaked overnight in salted water ...

4 leeks diced finely
8 spring onions minced 
2 carrots diced finely
1 red bell pepper diced finely
1 green bell pepper diced finely
Evoo ( extra virgin olive oil from Spain if possible or Italian )
salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 fresh large red juicy ripe tomatoes deseeded and peeled 
1/2 head of Berza, a curly type cabbage of choice 
2 potatoes peeled 
Garlic cloves ( 3 cloves minced )
1 Ham Hock 
fresh parsley minced 
2 Pork Italian Style Sausages of choice, sweet and spicy piquant 

*** If you would like the instructions, I shall post them on Sunday morning ...

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## letscook (Aug 18, 2012)

CraigC -- Like I said it was in desperation !!!   I make it from scratch but I am the only one that eats it. So when I don't feel like eating for a week and have a craving for it, My fast food quickie alto not homemade takes the urge away.


----------

